# Wolves of Commorragh Pictures and Bio



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=933872#post933872 for FLUFF and BIO of the army.

Reaver Jet Bike, first look at the colour scheme too:

















































More to come soon. CnC welcome, the bikes not 100% and I am working on a few other models.

LOOKING FOR IDEAS FOR THE ROCKET ENGINE IN THE BACK.

Soon to come: Archon, Warriors x 10, Incubi x 5, Jetbikes x 2


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good :good:! I like the color scheme and I really like how you did the skin. Very nice job. + rep.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

small update. heres a preview of my warriors. More pictures will be coming soon, my camera batteries died on me ><










near finished models to be posted once my camera is working again: Archon.

still working on the skin of all my models.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

small update: added some bio


----------



## curlybeard (Jun 5, 2008)

Looking good. Any more pics?


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I have to say, never in my wildest dreams did I ever picture Dark Eldar in green armor but you pulled it off nicely.


----------



## Emerald_Shade (Feb 22, 2011)

*types several reactions and deletes them all over and over again*
Awesome! Bit of adapting (ex. black barrels 'n a few more things) and it's exactly the colourscheme I'm about to use!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

DrinCalhar said:


> I have to say, never in my wildest dreams did I ever picture Dark Eldar in green armor but you pulled it off nicely.


too many people go for classic colours, and the green works well for their armor when painted right.

sorry there hasnt been many updates lately folks, been very busy IRL, and my camera broke so I cant take pictures of my models


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow, the green armour looks great and I love the scheme on that jetbike, the blue hair really sets it off. 
Looking forward to seeing some more.

Rev


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the Archon is 100% finished, he looks amazing, still working on getting the rest of the list I posted above done though. not for lack of trying, but my damn brush finally gave out so I need a new one


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

MOVED the fluff to:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=933872#post933872

(may fix it up a bit more, and Camera is still out of commission but working on getting it fixed soon for MANY pics)


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Loving the fluff!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks Rev, I was trying to think how to make the name Wolves of commorragh fit, and ultimately it came down to the name ill use for the army as a whole, rather then any individual part. hence I made 3 more names for each part, the Kabal, the cult and the coven. along with making and building a triad of leaders. I plan on flushing out the fluff more as I build and take more pics, possibly adding in more special characters who may count as other characters (im thinking of an incubi that will count as the incubi SC rule wise, but have his own lore and fluff behind him)


----------



## Druid (Apr 10, 2011)

Like the bike and really good small details on the guy.
-Druid


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

MOAR PICS FINALLY!

they are not lit the best so apologies before hand:


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks good (even it's not a Space Wolf). Keep up the good work and keep posting pics!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

nope, they are space wolf killers.

I AM currently redoing my space wolves though in a new colour scheme, i have lightning fever and the freehand is coming out amazingly.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> nope, they are space wolf killers.
> 
> I AM currently redoing my space wolves though in a new colour scheme, i have lightning fever and the freehand is coming out amazingly.


You only kill our weak ones, so best they die off early than weaken the pack as a whole!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

nope, strong ones too. the stronger they are, the more fun it is to break them


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, no, no space elves, dark or light, can kill our wolves 

The green scheme is looking great, especially on that raider, and I love that sail. 

Keep it up mate

Rev


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice looking DE. Particularly like the raider. Good colour scheme.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I disliked how my archon turned out in that pic, so along with my new SW test model (other thread) I re took some pictures, here they are:


































and some close ups of his whip:


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice painting, I love your Raider.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

turel2 said:


> Nice painting, I love your Raider.


raider is not even done yet, Im a very slow painter but it pays off.

ill have an update probably by the end of the week showing off more units and hopefully i will get back and finish the raider too.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> raider is not even done yet, Im a very slow painter but it pays off.


Had a feeling the raider was a bit too neon green :laugh:.

Just darken it up adn I reckon it'd look pretty sweet.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Tyrannus said:


> Had a feeling the raider was a bit too neon green :laugh:.
> 
> Just darken it up adn I reckon it'd look pretty sweet.


my whole army is 'neon' green at the highlights.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> my whole army is 'neon' green at the highlights.


I noticed. And I like it. I just meant your unfinished Raider looked a bit too much on the green side. That's all.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

no more then the rest of the army, its just the lightning and the fact i dont have blue on it or the crew yet.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> no more then the rest of the army, its just the lightning and the fact i dont have blue on it or the crew yet.


Must be the lighting then. So colour scheme wise it should look around the same as your Archon? Because I definitely like the colouring on him :good:.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yup, its getting a matte varnish spray when im done though, to reduce the glare too.

you can see the differences if you look at the archon pics beside the raider then the archon on its own. the yellowish tint my one light has which is great for painting but takes terrible pictures is the one that i took for the raider.

but the other one is a florescent pure white and makes the pictures come out much cleaner.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

some updates, not finished but i thought id show them off abit:

my first Wytch 90% completed

























another Warrior near completion

























Side by side









and a group shot to show the wytch and warrior schemes together









I am SO glad i picked up those colours for the skin, it looks so much better in person


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

these are looking fantastic!! love the edge highlighting and teh colour combinations.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks again Rev, Im slow at painting them but I hope i can get, atleast, my 10 warriors and 10 wytches done by june 9th. yes, just in time to get more!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

The colour scheme is looking beasty mate, thats a seriously nice looking set of models.

I look forward to the entire force, thats going to look excellent!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Some great looking models mate! I like the skin tone, but from the photos it looks a little flat in comparison to the layered texture of the armor. Mayhap an additional highlight on the most prominant features would sort that out. I love the green color scheme and it works well against the blue on the wyches. Keep up the good work as you will have a nice looking force in the end.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> Some great looking models mate! I like the skin tone, but from the photos it looks a little flat in comparison to the layered texture of the armor. Mayhap an additional highlight on the most prominant features would sort that out. I love the green color scheme and it works well against the blue on the wyches. Keep up the good work as you will have a nice looking force in the end.


if you read, i said 90% done, part of what i know i was missing was the pure white highlight on just the very ridges of the face, the skin on the waist, the stuff on the belt too.

and the lighting diffused the highlights on the skin quite abit so they are very hard to make out. as i said, the skin looks amazingly better in person.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Loving these, wish you liveed closer, I would love to slaughter these in person.

Only complaint is the Wytch's hair and skin look like that could use more highlighting steps or washes. Skin is not to bad but the hair looks monotoned.


----------



## MindMazer (Jun 4, 2011)

Very clean style. simple, but effective. Love dark green for DE. Green can be a very creepy color -> Ever seen Event Horizon...lol


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Today I picked up some scourge, because their models are just amazing. and my first 2 Venoms. the scourge and venoms will most likely be done before I finish my food soldiers, as they are the models i have been itching to get at for a while.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hell dude, *I* almost picked up a venom today. For a different reason but still .


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

small preview of what ive been working on

the bits of my scourge:









its getting there, need blue tack to mock build stuff still.

side of my venom, not much to see but its a venom so.









and my neutral Flag banner I am going to be using as an objective point and for my 'custom' CTF game ill be posting for homebrew rules.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great so far! Like the Scourge and the Venom is looking a nice as well!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah the flag should be nice once i get it painted up. im not sure of the 3 spikes on the top though, makes it look chaosy.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> im not sure of the 3 spikes on the top though, makes it look chaosy.


I don't think so. The DE models them selves have a bunch of spikes and sharp edges. I think it will work just fine.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good so far.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work so far on your new projects.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I love those Scourge minis, I might get a few myself but it would be hard to justify them being allies with my Wolves. The venom is looking good too!! keep it up 

Rev


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

i love scourge too, thats why I redid my 1500 list to incorperate a squad (and inadvertantly made it even more stupidly powerful)


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

update: my first scourge is finally ready to be shown off:


























closer images:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, that looks really good. it makes a change to see Dark Eldar with light coloured items on them too!!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

what light coloured items Rev? the colourscheme on my Scourge is identical to the rest of my army you know


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I want more pics of the wings please.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

more wing pics as requested:


































edit:

and no Djinn, i have not gotten to the varnish wash yet, if thats what your trying to see.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

All of this stuff looks great, i am looking forward to some more work. The DE models are great, helped by a nice paint job
BTW, any sign of a talos coming, i lurv that model.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I was seeing how the blue you where talking about doing turned out asshole . I like it, how well does it show in real life.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

better then the pics XD


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

love your paint scheme and how the blue actually pulls the green down a bit, good job keep it coming


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks baron, yeah thats why I went with the blue, I wanted my main colour to go from a dark to a light, and the green did it perfectly, along with it was super creepy.

then i chose a second dark colour to go with it, I decided on blue as it was dark, and could tie in well with the green. I am glad people have liked my works.


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

i hope people like my scheme this much, but i dont think it will happen.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

baron_sathonyx said:


> i hope people like my scheme this much, but i dont think it will happen.


who knows, it depends on how well you paint it, and how creative the colourscheme is.


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

that is true well i can say its going to be my best work and the full scheme is a secret untill i actually paint one.


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

I really like this colour scheme too. Looking forward to more of your good work, the blue and green really work well together.

@baron - I'm interested now. Want to see what you have to offer.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well good news is my first venom is getting near completion, and aslong as i stop slacking, I should have it done soon.

I do take my dear sweet time though, to be sure.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You are painting slower then I do. hurry up!


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

haha you think his painting slow it took me 6 hours to paint a single clan rat  and my army list has over 1000 clan rats in it.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

baron_sathonyx said:


> haha you think his painting slow it took me 6 hours to paint a single clan rat  and my army list has over 1000 clan rats in it.


yeah look at the post date for my preview of my Venom, ive been half working on it since then.


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

nice im still working on my skaven i have only done 1 1/2 units, but it is all honestly looking great cant wait to see the next set of pictures.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool ass highlighting, the colours seem to work together really well. Reeeeeps


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Boc said:


> Cool ass highlighting, the colours seem to work together really well. Reeeeeps


yeah, i thought so too, as explained earlier in the thread.

I can usually notice good colour combinations through memory, i also heavily think over any colour choice before I really do it, and I have not really been wrong in my head yet.

(now if only I could get some good freehand done, Id be set)


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Very cool Color scheme. I am just now starting out with DE and I cant wait to see those 20 promised Warriors and Witches. Keep it up please!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah my base units are on hold currently while i work on the stuff that will be on the field (Venoms, Scourge, raiders, etc) so they are going to be quite slow, over my vehicles.

on the note of vehicles: I gave in and bought the Bat jet today... I mean Razorwing Jetfighter. the kit is just too nice to pass up


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Where are some pics of the bat jet damn it!


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

BUMP 

ten characters.


----------



## cappadocius38 (Aug 14, 2011)

I like how they are not in a standard black armor. The green and blue work really well together. I really like the work on the raider's sails and the lightning effect on the archon. I hope to read the fluff when I get off work.


----------

